# f&t catalog



## leechwrangler (Aug 9, 2010)

Did you guys get a new catalog from them?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FAAMECH (Jul 14, 2009)

about two weeks ago...


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Yep, awesome cover and back pics


----------



## leechwrangler (Aug 9, 2010)

I heard on trapperman people got them.guess you have to spend more with them then I did to get one sent.got mtp and it was really nice
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## motorcityhtps (Mar 1, 2010)

I got f&t a couple weeks ago. I also got mtp yesterday, but I've never bought anything from them. They're good


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I also received mine a few weeks back.


----------



## toepincher (Oct 3, 2010)

My wife bought me a half dozen 550's from MTP and they came in a box with a F&T sticker on it. Thought that was kinda funny. I told her next time keep the money local and just go through F&T.


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Toe., 
Bring the wife to Evart to hang out with my wife please. Hopefully, that treatment could be contagious.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## leechwrangler (Aug 9, 2010)

Mtp makes mb don't they?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## toepincher (Oct 3, 2010)

Mtp makes bridger or at least has them made in taiwan. MB is their owm company.

I'm sure my wife will be at the convention some, my wife can be a bad influence too! Your wife might end up drunk and you broke before the weekend is over.


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

toepincher said:


> Mtp makes bridger or at least has them made in taiwan. MB is their owm company.
> 
> I'm sure my wife will be at the convention some, my wife can be a bad influence too! Your wife might end up drunk and you broke before the weekend is over.


MTP does make MB traps ... and they recently (within the last year or so) also bought out the Bridger line.


----------



## leechwrangler (Aug 9, 2010)

I thought I was going crazy for a second.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

leechwrangler said:


> i thought i was going crazy for a second.
> _posted via mobile device_


 lol


----------



## toepincher (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks for straightening me out on that Ed:0


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

toepincher said:


> I'm sure my wife will be at the convention some, my wife can be a bad influence too! Your wife might end up drunk and you broke before the weekend is over.


G*d help us both then Toe. The wife is generally the designated driver except at convention she says. This could be bad. She' s a nurse and I generally rely upon her for nursing me back to health should I catch the firering flu. With a week left I better scramble quick to figure a way out of this pinch. Lol


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## toepincher (Oct 3, 2010)

HAHA!! I don't think you're gonna get out of this one! My wife can drink like a pro. When I was playing shows with Saving Abel she drank them all under the table. They still talk about it. She has sent a few of the boys from Pop Evil to the bus sick too! She's kinda a legend in the rock scene.


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

I'm looking forward to meeting both of you, Toepincher! Although I don't plan to try to keep up with your wife. Seems like nowadays I only drink when I'm around trappers so I'm out of practice from my college days! 

John


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

leechwrangler said:


> I heard on trapperman people got them.guess you have to spend more with them then I did to get one sent.got mtp and it was really nice
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The funny part is I get them and don't want them and have told them to stop sending me catalogs and newsletters yet they still show up. I can send you mine if you are feeling left out. Never opened it, mint condition!:evil: MTP came a day or two later so I think I'll keep that one, if it aint broke why fix it! Plus I like the nice little letter Tim prints on the inside of the front cover.


----------



## leechwrangler (Aug 9, 2010)

I guess I just wanted to make 100% sure that they don't want my business.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

toepincher said:


> HAHA!! I don't think you're gonna get out of this one! My wife can drink like a pro. When I was playing shows with Saving Abel she drank them all under the table. They still talk about it. She has sent a few of the boys from Pop Evil to the bus sick too! She's kinda a legend in the rock scene.


 
My wife has never had any desire to go to a trapping convention until this year. She just wants to meet someone that knows Saving Abel. (Her all time favorite band)


----------



## toepincher (Oct 3, 2010)

Fur-minator said:


> My wife has never had any desire to go to a trapping convention until this year. She just wants to meet someone that knows Saving Abel. (Her all time favorite band)


They are great guys. If they didn't tell you who they were you wouldn't know. They are just ordinary down to earth guys. They are so cool they even guitar teched for us on our sets, and then we did the same for them for their sets. Tell her to keep buying their music so my friends keep doing well!! POP EVIL TOO support our Michigan boys.


----------

